# Now THAT'S exposure



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's woman who took exposure to the next level. Too bad she got arrested.

Woman Posted Explicit Material Inside Walmart | The Smoking Gun

Any other good stories of cheaters getting their comeuppance?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw that today. LOVED IT!

Worth the slap on the hand she'll get in court.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I almost posted that as well. Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well that would have stopped the affair in its tracks. 
Well done Mrs Royston! 

Here is what a friend of a friend of mine did. She found WS was having an affair and that he was visiting OW at her apt on his way home every night for an hour!!!! Hmmmm!

BS had a key for his car so one evening she got a friend to drive her to OW's apt and she drove WS's car home. He had just spent a fortune on his brand new Mercedes and it was his pride and joy. He went straight to the police when he saw that it was missing when he came out of OW's apt. 

Imagine how he felt when he arrived home to see his beloved car in the driveway. 

But BS had gone one (or three) better because she had also sold it on eBay the previous day for $1 so there was a great big SOLD sticker plastered across the windscreen. She also had stuck divorce papers in an envelope on the front door as well as changing the locks on it. 

Deserves a gold medal IMO.    

Anyone got a similar story? it made the papers here.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

That was good. Even the grand jury refused to indict her on a felony. I am willing to bet somebody on grand jury is a BS or knows one.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

While I commend the spirit of the idea, I do agree that kids could of seen the flyers and that's not really what I would want my child exposed too. 

In any event, I don't think she should be prosecuted. Just a warning not to do it again.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Too bad she didn't have video to throw up on the wall of TV's. 

That would be epic. It would be talked about forever.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

A woman scorned.... Sad, actually.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

********** said:


> But BS had gone one (or three) better because she had also sold it on eBay the previous day for $1 so there was a great big SOLD sticker plastered across the windscreen. She also had stuck divorce papers in an envelope on the front door as well as changing the locks on it.
> 
> Deserves a gold medal IMO.
> 
> Anyone got a similar story? it made the papers here.


Changing the locks on shared accommodations is illegal in many areas.

That's the problem with the law, it more often protects cheaters than the cheated.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

BetrayedDad said:


> While I commend the spirit of the idea, I do agree that kids could of seen the flyers and that's not really what I would want my child exposed too.
> 
> In any event, I don't think she should be prosecuted. Just a warning not to do it again.


At MIDNIGHT?

Give me a break.

_Rolston’s pictures, cops noted, “were posted in plain view of all the public, including children to see.” Rolston entered the Walmart around midnight, so it is unclear how many minors would have been in the electronics department at that hour._

If a child is in an electronics store at midnight the person arrested should be the PARENT, not Rolston.

If you don't want your child exposed to indecent materials, keep them out of electronic stores after midnight.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Nice, shame she got done for it though!!

Society seems to want to protect the rights of wrong doers as much as the good citizens, but this is where the problem lies within, the wrong doers deserve all they get, there needs to be greater protection of marriages and consequences for those that step out of their vows.

My buddy posted his EXs "home movie" on a porn site and sent email links to all of her contacts and even posted on her FB wall too, she didn't try to press charges but there could have been trouble if she did!!

She's still currently trying to win him back, most likely only so she can phuck him over again


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> Nice, shame she got done for it though!!
> 
> Society seems to want to protect the rights of wrong doers as much as the good citizens, but this is where the problem lies within, the wrong doers deserve all they get, there needs to be greater protection of marriages and consequences for those that step out of their vows.
> 
> ...


You should share that story wranglerman. I am very interested in the dynamics. Amateur porn is exploding in peoples faces more and more.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> You should share that story wranglerman. I am very interested in the dynamics. Amateur porn is exploding in peoples faces more and more.


Let me just say that I will never look at a bottle of Pepsi the same way "ever"!!! It was just her being filmed playing with the bottle, taking a sip, putting the cap back on then putting it into holes that it really was not designed to go, and I'm not talking about the thin end either my man


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

The offensive thing about the article is the title : 

_Woman Posted Explicit Material Inside Walmart_

Apparently THAT is the scoop here.. that she posted x-rated photos at MIDNIGHT in a wal mart. NOT that her husband was CHEATING for a YEAR with a Wal Mart Employee.

Right, X-Rated photos at midnight ONE TIME is the scoop here.. not a YEAR LONG AFFAIR. :\

People really have f'd up priorities.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> Let me just say that I will never look at a bottle of Pepsi the same way "ever"!!! It was just her being filmed playing with the bottle, taking a sip, putting the cap back on then putting it into holes that it really was not designed to go, and I'm not talking about the thin end either my man


Yeouch!!! Her man didn't like finding the videos?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

The comments at the bottom of the article ...... Some of them sicken me.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Yeouch!!! Her man didn't like finding the videos?


He filmed it, the very muffled audio was basically him goading her to go further and further with it.

I had no idea you could squeeze something so big up a girls bottom 

I am told she did freakier s4!t with one of the many OMs in their town, was told about a video of her "sitting" on a tow hook from a pick up truck, never saw it so cannot confirm but seeing how she liked the adventure anything is possible.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

joe kidd said:


> The comments at the bottom of the article ...... Some of them sicken me.


Yup, they just trash the traumatized woman in jail and don't have a word to say about two people lying and cheating for over a year.

I can't believe people can be so ignorant about infidelity.

Seriously..what's worse... 

a. handing out x-rated photos at Wal Mart at MIDNIGHT (seriously how many people can there be there?) one night one time

b. two people lying and cheating for over a year

What's worse?

For some reason A is apparently newsworthy and jail-worthy.

And of course there was a comment about the guy "not getting his needs met" at home.

There's always someone throwing that BS into the mix... always.


----------

